# new woods need info on how check it out and hunt it



## mercykill (Jul 11, 2009)

i got a new woods to go in no one hunted in it for 30 years not shore how to pick a place and i dont want to scare everthing out the east side has corn the west side has beans. past the corn therea creak line the woods has a high tention power lines runing thru it spliting it from the west side to the middle of the south side on the north side there a yard i think pople have got wood out of it befor so the ? is how do i go about checking it out with out messing up my hunting this year. The only reason why im asking this is that the only woods i have hunted in has bin proven woods that famly have set me up in and now im striking out trying to find a new place that the famly hasnt hunted so dose any one have any helpfull tips 


have just notes that where my normal stand is that thay have planted corn on all sides so that woods is out of the ? so that tree stand is comeing down maybe


----------



## sps3172 (Dec 14, 2007)

You might have more luck with an answer posting in the 'bowhunting' section.


----------



## gaberichter (Aug 31, 2008)

Put out trail cams if you got em. Keep an eye out for natural funnels. Just go there early in the morning and a couple hours before dark and watch the fields from far away if you can to find where the deer are coming into it from then back track from there. If you go this time of year dont forget the thermacell. :wink: good luck.


----------

